# Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

A great performance by Valery Gergiev:

Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> A great performance by Valery Gergiev:
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet


Discovering Tchaikovsky, the creation of genius (a BBC production; Charles Hazelwood, conductor / commentator.) 
This link, Part 1; 2 of 7 -- there are links Part II; 1-7 -- features background and comment on Tchaikovsky's _Romeo and Juliet_.
Start @ about 03'00''


----------

